# Sticky  Michael Palmer video reference list



## Kamon A. Reynolds

:thumbsup:


----------



## squarepeg

the videos are also available on mike's website:

https://www.frenchhillapiaries.com/videos/2019/1/16/the-sustainable-apiary-by-mike-palmer



The Sustainable Apiary Part 1 of 2 https://vimeo.com/23178333
The Sustainable Apiary Part 2 of 2 https://vimeo.com/23234196
Queen Marking https://youtu.be/A2tSkW9YuHY
Bears and Honeybees (A sad video) https://youtu.be/jbghLx-yh44
Wax Moths Survive the Winter https://youtu.be/0TU5ZvZcJhA
Robber Bees (an interesting problem) https://youtu.be/6NbXBTkFwh8
My Cell Building Apiary https://youtu.be/Umorc1TmCPM
The Cell Builder https://youtu.be/XHIkLGGlEAQ
Releasing the Attendants https://youtu.be/6DYpcYd1m14
More Cell Building https://youtu.be/UycH2CR-YoI
Setting Up Mating Nucs https://youtu.be/vA3yiNoAh4o
Nuc Yard Late Winter https://youtu.be/Gi6blu8x8lk
Late Winter Cleansing Flight in Vermont https://youtu.be/jnIMF1Isr-8
Extracting Honey at French Hill Apiaries https://youtu.be/IROmWBYfdF0
Identifying Queenless Honey Bee Colonies https://youtu.be/DUHjiBuIOxE
Comb Honey Production https://youtu.be/nIjiInZRxrQ
Catching a Bee Hive before it Swarms https://youtu.be/U3QlLUcT2SQ
Queen Rearing in the Sustainable Apiary https://youtu.be/R7tinVIuBJ8
Importance of Getting Stung https://youtu.be/P0QB96RrGdM
Keeping Bees in Frozen North America https://youtu.be/fFanJbaigM4
Inspecting a Hive https://youtu.be/z0aHrVJDRfk
Queens Have Handles! https://youtu.be/2EMhmfvHKFg
Importance of Getting Local Queens https://youtu.be/kFU6HAK_tpE
Keeping Records - The Duct Tape Method https://youtu.be/M9Qnzf-2BAU
Queenlessness Test https://youtu.be/RX3BgnOkozs
On Package Bees https://youtu.be/N_-jNK18aYY
EAS 2012 https://youtu.be/E_AcGcQFc9w
Building Cell Builders https://youtu.be/uUSMXpeuUFE
Checking on grafted queens https://youtu.be/a2kkZf_cUYg


----------



## Saltybee

thanks, did not see it there. need to poke around more.


----------



## brad5155

It’s interesting how many people seek after MP’s information. Most guys i talk to reference him a bunch. I’d like to visit him and make about 20 instructional video’s! His lectures are great but i wish there was more HQ hands on stuff with him available. Richard Noel did a few vids that were pretty good!


----------



## NY Bee Wellness

*Mike Palmer, "A Year in French Hill Apiaries" a NY Bee Wellness webinar*
00:00 Start 00:57 Mike begins 02:10 Winter 02:51 Early Spring 09:45 Checking Overwintered Nucleus Colonies 11:11 Unwrapping 12:08 First round of supering 13:03 Transferring nucleus colonies 13:50 First Major Flow 14:35 Swarming, population management. Spring splits 15:35 Reversing and equalizing 20:40 2nd round of supering 21:24 Evaluating the queen 24:06 Disease check 25:55 Setting up cell builders 27:5 grafting 28:09 Setting up mating nucs 30:33 First Queens 31:25 Starting nucleus colonies for over wintering 34:20 Supering for comb honey 35:20 Mid-summer re-queening 40:20 Hard to find queens 41:30 Harvest 42:36 Varroa 45:11 Winter Preparations 49:04 Wrapping 54:33 Questions: Pollen patties; reversing before dandelions; quilt boxes; queen excluders with supers; upper entrances for honey supers; bottom entrance reducers; feeding in dearths; screened bottom boards; checking for varroa mites and treatment; harvest yields; queen laying; queen cell cups, grafting; small hive beetles; absconding; ventilation in summer supers; requeening for disease; length of queen rearing season; robbing, yellow jackets; overwintering in single vs double deeps; overwintering nucs in 2 deep boxes; ?


----------

